# What to do with cheese sauce?



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

have two jars of Taco Bell cheese sauce that i need to use. What can I do with them?

I'm doing a party on SAturday night. Lots of munchies and the entree is Shepherd's Pie and baked ziti. Won't fit in there.

What kind of appetizers can I use the cheese sauce for? No meatloaf. Some kind of dip? No nachos.

I'm making pigs in a blanket, could I have a little bowl of mustard and cheese sauce in the middle?

Thanks. Any ideas greatly appreciated.

Susan
[email protected]


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Feed it to the dog? ALthough, I wouldn't dream of putting my dog through such an ordeal.

Kuan


----------

